# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Nevojiten poezi për shoqërinë!

## vagabondi1

Pershendetje te gjithve !!!
Me duhen disa poezi per shoqerin,ju lutem neqoftese se di ndonjeri, dhe te krijuara dhe nga ana juaj ju lutem dergojini ketu ne kete tem.
do me ndihmoni shum,
flm te gjithve

----------


## Jehonn

a ka lidhje edhe anglisht ??

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Charles Baudelaire

L'albatros

Souvent, pour s'amuser, les hommes d'équipage
Prennent des albatros, vastes oiseaux des mers,
Qui suivent, indolents compagnons de voyage,
Le navire glissant sur les gouffres amers.

A peine les ont-ils déposés sur les planches,
Que ces rois de l'azur, maladroits et honteux,
Laissent piteusement leurs grandes ailes blanches
Comme des avirons traîner à côté d'eux.

Ce voyageur ailé, comme il est gauche et veule!
Lui, naguère si beau, qu'il est comique et laid!
L'un agace son bec avec un brûle-gueule,
L'autre mime, en boitant
, l'infirme qui volait!

Le Poète est semblable au prince des nuées
Qui hante la tempête et se rit de l'archer;
Exilé sur le sol au milieu des huées,
Ses ailes de géant l'empêchent de marcher.








(traduit du français en albanais par Vasil Qesari)

ALBATROSI

Në lundrime te gjata mes honesh plot llahtarë,
Shpesh herë detarët thjesht për t’u zbavitur
Kapin albatrosë, madhështorët zogj të detit
Shoke t’i kene në udhëtimet e tyre të pafund ...

Dhe i lenë aty të lidhur keqaz mbi kuvertë,
Këta mbretër kaltërsish që ligshtaz katandisen,
Si lolo, krahë varur vajtueshëm e hequr zvarrë,
Tundur si çalashë mbi dërrasa paq të lemerisur.

Sa tuaf e qesharak ky shpend i lartësive !
Sa komik e shëmtaq, ai i bukuri i qiejve !
Nje e godet në sqep me çibuk e plaset gazit,
Një tjetër bën si i çalë e tall të ngratin fluturak !

Kështu edhe Poeti ngjan me këtë princ të reve
Që endet mes stuhish e qesh me shkrepëtima;
Mbërthyer në të huajën tokë mes talljesh mizore,
Me krahë madhështorë qës’merr dot fluturim ...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

zemer e mjere

O zemer e djegur
Ta puthje nje here
Pa le te kishe vdekur
T'ja puthje nje here syte
Ta plotesoje deshiren
Le te mbeteshe pa drite
Do ti mbaje mend fytyren
Eh si eshte ndertuar kjo bote
Themelet dot nuk ja gjen
Germon, por mundi te iken kot
Se ne drite asgje nuk kren
Ketu lindi gezimi
Ketu lindi perpjekja
Me tutje hidherimi
E me tutje vdekja
Vitet jane duke kaluar
Dita diten zevendeson
Dhe njeriu i shqetesuar
Ti ktheje prapa kerkon
Me falni qe shkruaj keshtu
Kjo eshte menyra ime
Nuk kisha rruge tjeter
Histori eshte jeta ime
Zemren e qeshur, te gezuar
Kur dikush e ngacmon
Sjo me s'ka per te pushuar
Por vetem helm leshon.

----------

